# Do you buy your supplements and vitamins online?



## SagMaria (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm looking for a reputable company to buy my vitamins and and supplements online from, preferably someone that carries the Genuine Health brand and that I can use PayPal with.  Thanks!!


----------

